# Time Machine et Freebox :



## nicoved (25 Juin 2008)

Bonjour chers spécialistes ...
Re découvrant (après mon bon vieil IBook) mac os X, dans sa version léopard avec mon macbook, je commence à envisager d'appréhender Time Machine.
Mon souhait serait de NE PAS acquérir une time capsule, ni même une airport extreme, puisque je suis déjà à l'aise avec ma freebox et mon airport express pour airtunes.
En revanche, je m'interrogeais "simplement" sur la possibilité que j'aurais de brancher un DD de 500 Go en USB derrière la freebox HD, puis de le "voir" dans Time Machine pour y effectuer mes sauvegardes aisément.
J'ai vu le tuto suivant, mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris s'il était applicable dans son intégralité à mon problème.
Enfin, question subsidiaire pour celles et ceusses qui ont fait le test, puis-je, en ce cas, accéder au DD même lorsque la freebox TV (celle ou on branche l'usb), est en veille ?
Bien à vous !


----------



## jeremiecroupotin (25 Juillet 2008)

On ne peut pas utiliser un disque dur branché sur le port USB de la freebox TV avec TimeMachine (le disque dur n'est accessible que par le protocole FTP et TimeMachine n'accède pas à des volumes FTP)

Il est possible d'accéder au disque dur depuis son ordinateur même si la freebox TV est en veille.


----------



## nicoved (26 Juillet 2008)

Merci !


----------



## herszk (26 Août 2011)

Bonjour à tous.
Je rouvre la discussion, actualité oblige. Depuis le firmware 1.1.0 de la freebox server, il est possible d'utiliser un DD externe connecté à la freebox server pour lancer timemachine, donc j'ai suivi le tuto suivant : http://www.freenews.fr/spip.php?article10662 mais après avoir tapé mon mdp, une fenêtre est apparue avec le message suivant : "La connexion au serveur « freebox-server.local » a échoué. La version du serveur auprès duquel vous essayez de vous connecter n&#8217;est pas prise en charge. Veuillez contacter votre administrateur système pour résoudre le problème.".

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée pour régler ce problème ?


----------



## bricbroc (26 Août 2011)

Assure toi que tu es toujours en version 1.1.0...
Depuis le tuto que tu cites, Free est repassé à la version précédente à cause d'un bug sur la ligne téléphonique...


----------



## herszk (26 Août 2011)

Oui, je sais, et je suis maintenant en 1.1.1 mais ça n'a rien changé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

Je viens de voir que le problème a été résolu dans le fil "Time Machine et Freebox V6...problèmes". Merci  jackpote


----------

